# [H] 40k lots of goodies [W] Lots please look



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Here I am back to dealing. I have gone through all of my stuff and here is a lot of goodies that I have available. I am interested in either trade or of course PayPal. Please PM me with questions or offers.

Haves

Eldar
10 Howling Banshee Various stages from primed to base coated $25
5 Rangers Primed white some partial base coat
8 painted guardians$10
7 Guardians Primed white $10
3 warlocks primed black $15
2 warlocks bare metal $10
6 fire dragons 5 primed white 1 partially painted $15
5 striking scorpions Primed Black $12
3 Scorpions Primed white with some basecoat $8
1 Scorpions exarch $5
NIB Jet Bike $15
1 very nicely painted Avatar $30

SM
New built bare plastic Drop Pod w/multi launcher
New build bare plastic Land Raider Crusader
AoBR Marine set (no Termies or Dread)

Rogue Trader Tanks
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
Whirlwind
Predator

Terrain
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/
Fantasy farmhouse
Fantasy Inn
Ruined Temple 12x12
Ruined Temple Corner 12x10
Imperial Firebase set
Imperial Firebase command center
Imperial Firebase walkway and gun placement
Imperial mini Fortress
Eldar webway


----------

